# Random animal stuff from Birds to Roaches Serious DUW



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 17, 2010)

I was walking around checking on everyone and since I had a camera hanging around my neck I snapped a bunch of pics and seeing as I didn't see a section to post the bird pics, or roaches I just decided to post my randomness here. This is no where near everything, but that just makes it so I can take more pics later. 

Here are some of the inside birds 
This is my fat buddy Dunkin, his mate had a heart attack 2 years ago during a storm so now he doesn't need to share his food, I think he prefers it that way






This is a section of the front room birds, you can see a few of them peeking out of their cages. These guys make sure that if I try to sleep past 6 that they wake me up, they need their veggies  





Zoey and Bamm Bamm to bi-polar birds if I ever met any but I love them





Some baby birds

















Turtles, this is a snapping turtle that someone left on my front porch I have it still in quarantine.





Red ear, this guy is about to move to my fiancÃƒÂ©s friends pond. 





Axolotls
This is a Leucistic GFP I will try to get a good glowing pics later on.





A normal one





Some Mastiffs, they were not that interested in coming over to me so these will have to do for now
Fawn Brindle and Apricot Brindle With the small bird shed behind them





Fawns with their "house"





Little dogs with the Big bird shed behind them
Both are Min pins





80 Gallon tank with random Danios in it (used to be a catfish tank)






I did say Birds to Roaches soooooo heres some roaches


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love seeing pictures that prove I'm not the only one who is crazy over animals!!!


----------



## Missy (Jul 17, 2010)

Love the pics except the roaches,LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG!!! You really have your hands full, don't you? All those birds, roaches plus all the (E-W-W-W!!) snakes from the other thread!!

I LOVE the big dog breeds.

Your fiance knows this about you, and she is still committed to the union? Brave girl!!!


----------



## Cameron (Jul 17, 2010)

that's quite a colony of dubias you have there. nice!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL yeah I'm disabled so I keep busy with my animals, if I didn't have them I would go even more crazy then I already am. Just wait you still haven't seen even half of my birds, none of my lizards, and still a few more snakes, and I should have some cornsnakes and rosy boa babies very soon. 

My fiancÃƒÂ© has been with me now for either 5 or 6 years, neither one of us really remember. When we first got together she was not an animal person at all, she was afraid of the birds, she would tolerate the dogs as long as they didn't get in her face which was hard she's only 5' 4" so when she sat down she was eye level to the Mastiffs. She wouldn't even look at the snakes or lizards. Now she loves everything but the snakes and roaches, she still wont touch any reptiles other then the Sulcatas but she is coming around.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd love to see a picture of your GFP Axolotl glowing under UV light. I didn't know they had GFP axolotls too.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok here you go  Glowing with a belly full of Blood Worms. These are the best pics I could get but they do show the glow


----------



## Isa (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice pics!!!! I love your "Birds room" You have so many of them! Thank you for sharing and do not be shy to post more


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2010)

That's my daughter's favorite species of roach. Nice collection.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 17, 2010)

Best roach out there, no flying, no climbing, your daughter has good tast in roaches


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly, I think its just easier to say BLAPTICA DUBIA! than Archimandrita tesselata. But she does really like them. She ID'd yours when I showed her the pic. She can also tell you boys, girls and babies.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures of your GFP axolotl. I do research in a microbiology lab with GFP nematodes (c. elegans) and didn't realize before I started that there are so many different types of GFP animals out there.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah there are alot that I have seen, all I have are some fish and this one Axo. I've seen video of Mice and Rats and if I ever see some available that I can buy I will.


----------

